# Boxer, Bing And Восток



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Having identified with







(and admired) a recent posting by Sharkbike on an identical theme ( #275009 ), I decided to attempt my own whilst the family were out. My pictures aren't in the same league regrettably, but hope you enjoy them nonetheless. The watch is a Восток Amphibia, bought recently from Mach on this forum, and a gem.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats a very clean R80,not a huge fan of the boxer Bmw engine as i found it hampered progress many years ago when i was a despatch rider up the west end of London,and now im a Ktm dealer its obligatory for me to throw stones over the fence at Bmw dealers


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice bike - my father in law has a very similar R80, dating from about '86!

He does seem to spend rather a lot of time tinkering with the engine though!









Nice Boctok too btw!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice photos Johnny, I`m glad you like the Vostok


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice photos Johnny, I`m glad you like the Vostok


Thanks for your comments chaps. I love this R80, which I use for fine weather riding only these days, both to commute and occasional trips to Europe. It may be considered by some as an old mans bike







but it does it for me..

I think it and the Vostok ( thanks Mach) share similar concepts, rugged reliability, longevity and simple pleasures.

cheers

Johnny


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Johnny M said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice photos Johnny, I`m glad you like the Vostok
> ...


I agree; I put an R80 motor into my 75/7 about 10 years ago when I restored it, gained the chromed bores and end float adjustable rockers (I think)... very nice indeed. Single front disk tho' which is a little inadequate.

Lovely bikes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really liked the bikini fairing R80 I had in the late 80s early 90s, doing an indicated 120 on the speedo was the fastest I`d ever ridden on a bike*, it was so smooth it felt as though the bike wasn`t actually moving forward rather that everyone else was going backwards









* This was of course done when I was a young and reckless lad in my mid 30s, I`m much more sensible now I`ve become a proper grown up (ie grumpy old man) and don`t approve of such behaviour


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I always liked the R90S. Never ever bought one, as they were always out of my price range.

Running a Honda Blackbird at the moment which, it must be said, is a more than acceptable substitute.

Rob


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Thought I had a picture somewhere - continuing the R80 theme here is my father in-law's R80 RT BMW - nice bike, great colour too! His pride and joy this, and he can often be seen working on it, sadly it does need a bit of maintenance at times!


----------

